# Spinning- Ashford kiwi 2



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

my hubby ordered me the ashford kiwi 2.
so far i have a little meggie and one that is a one treadle wheel.the later i have not conquered.
i push it down with my foot and reach down and lift it with my hand.no sense in that one.
so i would really love hearing from those who have the ashford kiwi 2 and how u like it?
what extra accessories do u think is really needed that u love having.
thank u for any responses.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

raedean said:


> i push it down with my foot and reach down and lift it with my hand.no sense in that one.


That is so not right. There must be something that needs adjusting or is broken. I have used a one peddled wheel in the past, and had no issue with the peddle coming back up on its own.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

wordancer said:


> That is so not right. There must be something that needs adjusting or is broken. I have used a one peddled wheel in the past, and had no issue with the peddle coming back up on its own.


Dear wordancer-
I think so too.
I was thinking instead of the little cotton string they have on the big wheel...maybe I should get some elastic and sew ends to make a bouncy piece so it shall go up and down.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok - too many subjects in my post- my hubby ordered me an ash ford kiwi 2 spinning wheel- 
Does anyone else have one and do u like it?
Thank u for your responses.


----------



## KellySue (Dec 24, 2011)

I LOVE my Kiwi 2....think about a Wooly Winder.....I can spin pretty fast on the Kiwi 2, so that take-up bobbin is worth the investment.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

My second wheel (after 32 years with only one) is a Kiwi I got as a bargain and I like it as much as my beautiful Louet. Bobbins! You can't have too many bobbins.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I also got the fine whorls and many bobbins. I really love my kiwi.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have the Ashford Kiwi (not the II ) and it was very easy to learn to spin. The orifice is not large enough to spin heavy artsy yarns, but it was a very easy wheel to learn on.


----------



## dtjacobson (Mar 25, 2012)

raedean said:


> my hubby ordered me the ashford kiwi 2.
> so far i have a little meggie and one that is a one treadle wheel.the later i have not conquered.
> i push it down with my foot and reach down and lift it with my hand.no sense in that one.
> so i would really love hearing from those who have the ashford kiwi 2 and how u like it?
> ...


My mother has a Kiwi II, and it's a nice spinning wheel. I've spun on it, and I didn't have any problems, and when I taught my mom to spin, she didn't have any problems.

As far as having to reach down to turn the drive wheel, that's not right. The problem could be with the wheel, but it may also be your treadling: are you stepping down on the treadle(s) firmly enough to turn the wheel all the way over? New spinners are often surprised at how much effort it seems to take to turn the wheel without it "stalling out" or going backwards.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

dtjacobson said:


> My mother has a Kiwi II, and it's a nice spinning wheel. I've spun on it, and I didn't have any problems, and when I taught my mom to spin, she didn't have any problems.
> 
> As far as having to reach down to turn the drive wheel, that's not right. The problem could be with the wheel, but it may also be your treadling: are you stepping down on the treadle(s) firmly enough to turn the wheel all the way over? New spinners are often surprised at how much effort it seems to take to turn the wheel without it "stalling out" or going backwards.


dear dtjacobson...thank u.yes i may not be pushing hard enough.thank u.i shall try this.
thank u everyone for your responses.
i am excited.the ashford kiwi 2 is on its way in shipping.yay.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

raedean said:


> my hubby ordered me the ashford kiwi 2.
> so far i have a little meggie and one that is a one treadle wheel.the later i have not conquered.
> i push it down with my foot and reach down and lift it with my hand.no sense in that one.
> so i would really love hearing from those who have the ashford kiwi 2 and how u like it?
> ...


A little meggie (I have one) is a kick spindle. You work the wheel with your foot, but yes you do have to wind the yarn on to the spindle the same as you would for a drop spindle. It's sort of an intermediate between the drop spindle and the wheel.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> A little meggie (I have one) is a kick spindle. You work the wheel with your foot, but yes you do have to wind the yarn on to the spindle the same as you would for a drop spindle. It's sort of an intermediate between the drop spindle and the wheel.


i love my little meggie.not problem there.
then i got a one treadle and it clumps down and stays there when i apply my foot to it.
one problem i thought is we have a tiny cabin and to sit and try to spin with it and me in a proper position 
might have affected my outcome.
so the new ashford kiwi 2...will be way better i am sure...i may have to get a camp chair to sit on in another area of the cabin.not my normal spot.
ok.thank u so much everyone.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

here is my first yarn i made on the ashford kwiw 2.
i know i have to ply it.so will be making more tomorrow.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty you are doing great and such a even spin.


----------

